# prohormones and diabetes



## DrB (Jul 23, 2009)

Which prohormones are safe for a diabetic (type 1 insulin dependant) person to use?


----------



## I.C.P. (Jul 24, 2009)

I dont know.I would ask your doctor if AAS/PH'S are safe for you.


----------

